# Coach in Melbourne, FL?



## Shadowrider13 (Feb 24, 2012)

You can contact Tom Jordan with Brevard Archers in Melbourne, FL. Website is www.brevardarchers.com. Under about us, click on Tom's name and you can send him an email. I believe he is a level 3 coach.

Another option is Mike Lundeen-Level 4 Coach @ Florida Archery Foundation which is located in Vero Beach, FL (about 45 minutes south of Melbourne). Website is www.floridaarcherycoach.com; Telephone #772-617-2405

Can't go wrong with either one of them.

Good Luck.


----------



## phopkinsiii (May 17, 2010)

Shadowrider13 said:


> You can contact Tom Jordan with Brevard Archers in Melbourne, FL. Website is www.brevardarchers.com. Under about us, click on Tom's name and you can send him an email. I believe he is a level 3 coach.
> 
> Another option is Mike Lundeen-Level 4 Coach @ Florida Archery Foundation which is located in Vero Beach, FL (about 45 minutes south of Melbourne). Website is www.floridaarcherycoach.com; Telephone #772-617-2405
> 
> ...


Thanks. I know Tom but didn't know he was a coach.


----------

